# Wanting to buy bear oil/grease/fat



## NancyJ

Yes, its a "bear part". and after talking to authority in the dnr about selling this bi- product- it would be illegal. so........ in the trash it goes. just a note though- we've used it rendered as a hand oil, and it does help for arthritis pain in the hands. so if you get your OWN bear, use it !


----------



## sourdough44

I would think one could give it away too?


----------



## rein1

sourdough44 said:


> I would think one could give it away too?



No way it's illegal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tracker01

rein1 said:


> No way it's illegal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


How would it be illegal? Wouldn't it be like giving away a bear steak?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kanububobby

Hi Guys, Its good to see you guys sharing information. I've a question regarding bear oil and I do not see a lot about it on the internet. Only few people seems to know about it. The question is:

Does bear oil help to grow hair on the scalp? I've seen few people claim that it grows hair on the bald head too. Is that real?
Do you guys know who much it costs or where I can purchase it?

Can any of you guys respond if you know about this?


----------



## Callinalldeer

Just get hair in a can,lol.


----------



## kanububobby

Callinalldeer said:


> Just get hair in a can,lol.


haha..Good one. You should have tried that? lol..Thanks for reply.


----------



## NancyJ

render bear oil is great for your scalp and does regenerate hair . the Indians used this stuff to rid the head of parasites, nits and so on. they also used it for skin rash,sunburn or . so the real question is...have you ever seen a bald indian...NO. when rendered ,we mix it with scent,such as jasmine, or menthol ,lavender is good too.


----------



## kanububobby

NancyJ said:


> render bear oil is great for your scalp and does regenerate hair . the Indians used this stuff to rid the head of parasites, nits and so on. they also used it for skin rash,sunburn or . so the real question is...have you ever seen a bald indian...NO. when rendered ,we mix it with scent,such as jasmine, or menthol ,lavender is good too.


Nancy, that is interesting to know. It is worth a try then. I've a couple of questions if you can answer or private message me.


Do you sell it by any chance or do you know anyone from whom I can purchase it?
At what price is it available if it is.
Thanks..!


----------

